
Typeform, a platform for ‘conversational’ data collection, raises $35M - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/11/typeform-a-platform-for-conversational-data-collection-raises-35m
======
diggan
Might be more interesting to hear the news from the founders themselves:
[https://www.typeform.com/blog/news/series-b/](https://www.typeform.com/blog/news/series-b/)

